# Very good friends of mine need advice



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

all,

I have some friends, they are young both 21 and getting married really soon. However, she came to me yesterday to say she they have been ttc for 1 year and 7 months and nothing as happened and she is now getting worried. I tried to reassure her that it sometimes takes a little time to conceive, her periods are 28 days on the dot and they are both still young. However, deep down I am worried too. To what she said they have very sexual active ( if you get my meaning lol ) 

If this situation happened to you, what advice and reassurance can i give her? What should i do to help them?

Jenny


----------



## CGT (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi

I think statistically 95% of 'normal' couples have conceived within a year. 

I think I'd suggest they start with ovulation kits to see what is happening there, even if they are sexually active are they active at the right time? Then there's questions like are they eating well, not drinking too much, not smoking, not over weight?

If no joy after 6 months with the OPK it might be worth having a chat with the GP, they are very young so I'm not sure how interested the GP would be at this stage.

I wish them luck  x


----------

